# What in the world is this bike????



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like it has drop bars, a rigid fork, disc brakes, and possibly MTB wheels. A few of Giant's pros (Team Sunweb) raced it in a beach race yesterday apparently. Is this Giant's new adventure bike or something else? They already have the TCX SX, which is basically a modified cyclocross bike, but maybe that was just to buy time to get this bike out????

https://instagram.com/p/BPUGf92jT9z/

Ramon Sinkeldam wint MTB Beachrace Noordwijk | WielerFlits


----------

